# So Cal Lounge with UFC 92?



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of a cigar lounge in the So Cal area that is showing UFC 92? This should be a good 'un!!


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Shabalula said:


> Does anyone know of a cigar lounge in the So Cal area that is showing UFC 92? This should be a good 'un!!


I believe Azucar in Corona on the 27th. Also Stone Brewing Co night. Bunch from Redlands going.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool!! The wife and I are planning to be there.

Thanks!!:ss


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

King1of3 said:


> I believe Azucar in Corona on the 27th. Also Stone Brewing Co night. Bunch from Redlands going.


Rob...you forgot the most important part of the event. Pete Johnson will be there as well.

For ease, I will paint a beautiful picture

Pete Johnson (Tatuaje)
Stone Brewing Co. (Arrogant Bastard Ale...7.2% Alcohol)
UFC Whatever #...:tu

For God sake, if there were strippers, I would think Geoff opened the gates of heaven.


----------

